# Abstract



## ksmattfish

Photos in which the actual subject isn't readily identifiable.


Grendel

*Link broken *

Konica 3200 (shot at 800), Pentax ZX-5 w/ 50mm f/1.7
hand held, no filter


Harp Nebula

*Link broken *

Kodak Gold 200, Pentax ZX-5 w/50mm f/1.7
hand held, no filter


----------



## P Bailey

*Link broken *

Ansco Memar Pinhole camera. 1 minute exposure. ISO 100 film


----------



## jack

and old photoshop freakout (polar coordinates/wave/lensflare/invert/difference ?) found in 'sent mail',
from 2002. photo-montage utilising shots of castle ruins and dead oaktree.

sorry to post something so wide :roll: 
*Link broken *


----------



## vonnagy

*Link broken *


----------



## Dew

*Link broken *


----------



## Jeff Canes

*Link broken *


----------



## Corry

Bumping on OOOOOLD thread!


----------



## Sergiozal

Just starting in this field. Metallic Red 1


----------



## tdoyle

*Link broken *


----------



## thebeginning

wow those are really good.  here are some when i was into foil...


----------



## SlySniper

Lets bring this thread back.

Peace and Saddness






------------------------------

_EDIT_

New pictures taken like 5 minutes ago.  

Both are titled the Road To Nowhere











Comments?


----------



## Corry

Nice photos...not so sure I'd consider them to be abstract though...too identifiable. But of course, art is subjective I guess.  What one considers to be abstract, another may not.


----------



## ferny

tdoyle said:
			
		

> Modern Construction Abstract Composition
> 
> http://www.printflash.com/personal/posts/abstract_1.jpg


That's the first time I've seen this photo.

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: :thumbsup:


----------



## chocolate soup

to me abstract is something that looks really wierd, this is my very first time hearing about abstracts.


----------



## chocolate soup

when taking abstract photos, what is the mind set that a person should have; what should they look for


----------



## SlySniper

chocolate soup said:
			
		

> when taking abstract photos, what is the mind set that a person should have; what should they look for


 
I would say to look at things differently, dont make the pictures so like all the others.  Look for weird/intersting patterns in something most wounldnt even notice.  Like that construction site picture, the orange one, is really a good example.  But again, what I may consider abstract might be interally different than what you think abstract is.


----------



## SlySniper

*Link broken *


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-bycat.php?ogor=Abstratas

 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
  ByeBye


----------



## J7CK

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto

Heya J7CK, welcome to ThePhotoForum, and thanks for reviving some of our very old, almost forgotten Theme-threads . 

This one is worth being supported, so here I go, too (might come up with more, now that I remember this theme )


----------



## J7CK

thanks. i joined in 2004 (jack), but i forget my password and that email account is long-gone. i remember when YOU joined =D ..26000 posts lol busy busy!


----------



## DarkEyes

Gotta love abstract. I've been a long time without computer access and its made me think heaps when taking photo's to achieve the affect i want. The only edit done is crop and resize.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

As simple as a ceilin fan


----------



## txphotog

Taken in a dark room with a multi colored flashlight with an exposure of 15-25 seconds. My arm got tired after a while!


----------



## LaFoto

Maybe my oil bubbles would nicely fit in here?

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## artoledo




----------



## LaFoto




----------



## LaFoto

Not quite AS abstract but still ... somewhat:


----------



## johngpt

I'm getting exceedingly confused by the profusion of same named threads. For example, I've been posting in this other Abstract thread.

I've been posting to a Water themed thread, and now see that there is a second Water thread. I'd been posting to an 08-Fall thread, and then an 09-Fall thread.

Once upon a time, hadn't there been folks that would oversee things and combine same themes into one?

There is a "sticky" at the top of the Photo Themes category, that might now be out of date?


----------



## LaFoto

John, when I become aware of two threads on the same theme, I still go merging them, and now that you've caught my attention on two "Abstract"-threads, I'll merge those, too. 

The fact, that there once were "Assignment"-threads which put out photo assignments to be done within a set amount of time, and which have since turned into something like themed threads, too, doesn't make things easier, though.

And upon checking, that is exactly what we have here: you were posting into what once was an assignment, and here's the Themes, on the other hand, and many of those threads have become very similar! I wonder if or if not they best be merged, but I have no more access to any rooms where I could discuss these matters with anyone...


----------



## johngpt




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

Outstanding movement in this bentcountershaft.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt

Rob, that's marvelous. I was just looking out the window at the quarter moon, and thinking, I've seen so many photos of the moon, what else is there?

And now I'm grinning ear to ear at yours. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Rob_W

johngpt said:


> Rob, that's marvelous. I was just looking out the window at the quarter moon, and thinking, I've seen so many photos of the moon, what else is there?
> 
> And now I'm grinning ear to ear at yours. Absolutely wonderful.


Thank you, although a competition judge wasnt happy with it but what do they know ? ... 



.


----------



## Canosonic

i was looking for a thread like this.


----------



## Rob_W

I wanted to give the impression this was taken through a night vision scope


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eclipsephotographyllc/4740719088/


----------



## Josh66




----------



## johngpt

Really nice stuff.


----------



## Storky1980

1.





2.





Not really sure if the second one counts as abstract, i just thought it was a bit different


----------



## LaFoto

Not sure about your first, here, either. They both don't count as "abstract" in my opinion. But well, these are the Themes.


----------



## johngpt

Recently discovered galaxies from Hubble.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## LaFoto

Wow, John. Cool - three supernovas, and you were the only one to hear about those! OK, I'll keep your secret. Let the world remain ignorant!


----------



## johngpt

LOL, usually I'm the blissful one...


----------



## Canosonic

Nice works John
I'll add one of my own that might fit the lot


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## johngpt




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

^^ Awesome colors in that John.


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> ^^ Awesome colors in that John.



Thanks sir. The tips make it seem like fibre optic cables!



bentcountershaft said:


>



Such delicate patterns. And it's probably some decrepit, corroding fabric, right?

Nice stuff folks.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## orb9220

Don't know if these qualify? As recognizable but in a confusing way?




Which Way Up by orb9220, on Flickr




Reality Imitating Art by orb9220, on Flickr




B&amp;W Peel by orb9220, on Flickr

If not a good example then I apologize.
.


----------



## Canosonic

I'm stunned by the second one, honestly


----------



## orb9220

Yep just caught my eye. As was second story parking lot in an old building.
.


----------



## johngpt

Brilliant stuff *orb*. And your flickr is outstanding.


----------



## orb9220

Thanks for the kudo's. And always striving to capture the world around me. 
As hid out in my one-room cave thru most part of this century. 
Eating Pizza's,Cheezeburgers,etc on the computer until you guessed it. 

A heart attack Aug. 07 at 53 with three blocked arteries. 
Doctor recommended a hobby to get me out in the world. 
Started with a Nikon D40 and haven't looked back. 
Gets me out and about in the world again.
.


----------



## Brutus

1.







2.






2b





Would you say these count as abstracts? Hopefully, considering that's what I've been calling them, haha


----------



## johngpt

orb9220 said:


> Thanks for the kudo's. And always striving to capture the world around me.
> As hid out in my one-room cave thru most part of this century.
> Eating Pizza's,Cheezeburgers,etc on the computer until you guessed it.
> 
> A heart attack Aug. 07 at 53 with three blocked arteries.
> Doctor recommended a hobby to get me out in the world.
> Started with a Nikon D40 and haven't looked back.
> Gets me out and about in the world again.
> .


I hear ya. Last summer I did a lot of shooting on my walk-abouts, after my cancer surgery. I was home for two months.


----------



## johngpt

Brutus said:


> Would you say these count as abstracts? Hopefully, considering that's what I've been calling them, haha


I like 'em. I sent you a PM too.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## johngpt

Good stuff maynard. Er, Buckster.


----------



## Canosonic

The pipes are outstanding!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Canosonic said:


> The pipes are outstanding!


 

What he said.  Crazy capture Buck.  :thumbup:


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## pez




----------



## johngpt

Dave, nice.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## pez

Nice image, John- and nice Connie, BTW. :thumbup:


----------



## johngpt

Thanks!


----------



## Josh66

Damn, John...  That _is_ pretty damn cool.  I'm really liking the texture too.

Great work!


----------



## pez

Buckster said:


>


 
All of these are GREAT!


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly!


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## peeper

the first two are motion blurs









and a bit of paper....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Love those last 2, peeper!


----------



## peeper

thanks...my kitchen is my studio....


----------



## Buckster

peeper said:


> thanks...my kitchen is my studio....


You're using it well.  These are lovely.


----------



## Buckster

Like yours too Corinna.  Reminds me of a map with topographic imagery included.


----------



## johngpt

peeper said:


>


These are lovely. The compositions are magnificent.

I hope you don't mind if I try some like this.


----------



## lmoore213

Can you find the crab?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Spotted the crab!


----------



## johngpt

Shall we bump? It's been two and a half years since last post!








undulations



.


----------



## ruifo

Abstract Color Explosion by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Abstract Rain by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

I especially like that abstract rain ruifo.


----------



## johngpt

crystalline abstract




.


----------



## johngpt

Interesting, I got an email saying Nokia95 posted an update to this thread but nothing here since I last posted.
Got an email saying someone else posted to the old Looking Up thread, but nothing there either.
I guess I'll have to hunt up something to post.


----------



## johngpt

Still hunting...


----------



## johngpt

Okay, found something.






untitled




.


----------



## LaFoto

Eh? John? What do we see?


----------



## johngpt

LaFoto said:


> Eh? John? What do we see?


Luckily, it's low tide!


Mine is a close up of a section of a water dripping garden decoration.


----------



## LaFoto

Thanks for the explanation, John!  Now that I know what I see, I actually SEE it, too! ;-)

Here's another which could have gone either here or into the "Architecture"-thread:


----------



## johngpt

Wonderful diamonds!


----------



## johngpt

meet the gamete




.


----------



## limr

Aha! Here it is. I saw this shot on Flickr and was looking around to find it here. Love the interrupted shapes and the tones in this one, John.


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Leonore!


----------



## johngpt

My email said someone posted here, but now it's gone!

So here is one from me.





shapes light and dark


.


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## johngpt

gk fotografie said:


> View attachment 124094


Outstanding!


----------



## johngpt

My abstracts seem to be few and far between…






braque's starbucks 


.


----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## pez

Last Night at the Office


----------



## pez




----------



## pez

K3 and Helios 44 with tube


----------



## johngpt

Dave, these are superb!


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## pez

johngpt said:


> Dave, these are superb!



Thank you, John!


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Pelican night shot. Under lights on lakeside restaurant.  Not sure what happened here but very surprised.  Rollei Prego 140, arista edu 400, had to crop as a frame overlapped.


----------



## snowbear

Abstract 1 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## mishele

IMG_2777-2 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear

mishele said:


> IMG_2777-2 by Mish, on Flickr


How ya been, Sunshine?


----------



## mishele

Fab!!! And you?! I see you are still holding down the fort!! hehe


----------



## snowbear

We try.


----------



## mishele

IMG_0880-12 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## pez

Some more camera motion shots, with old K-01, 40 Ltd, LR, and Topaz


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zombiesniper




----------



## hurrikane96

thinking about getting a new camera, Cannon rebel T6i Amazon.com : Canon EOS Rebel T6 Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm EF-S f/3.5-5.6 IS II Lens + 58mm Wide Angle Lens + 2x Telephoto Lens + Flash + 48GB SD Memory Card + UV Filter Kit + Tripod + Full Accessory Bundle : Camera & Photo
, mostly take pictures of nature landscapes ect. 

any suggestions?


----------



## pez

hurrikane96 said:


> View attachment 143291
> 
> thinking about getting a new camera, Cannon rebel T6i Amazon.com : Canon EOS Rebel T6 Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm EF-S f/3.5-5.6 IS II Lens + 58mm Wide Angle Lens + 2x Telephoto Lens + Flash + 48GB SD Memory Card + UV Filter Kit + Tripod + Full Accessory Bundle : Camera & Photo
> , mostly take pictures of nature landscapes ect.
> 
> any suggestions?


Wrong place to post this...


----------



## pez




----------



## smoke665

I'll play. Titled  "Down the rabbit hole"

Careful lest you fall, when you scroll




Woods Walk02112017_032-Edit 12.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## snowbear

Abstract 2 by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever

Grand Brothers Detail


----------



## jcdeboever

Canon AE 1 50mm f3.5 macro, 400tx


----------



## pez




----------



## gk fotografie




----------



## Destin

Taken by chance as I dropped a camera and shattered a lens, but I sort of like it.


----------



## pez

Hot Sunset


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Traffic lights (red, green and amber)


----------



## waday




----------



## waday




----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## pez

Midnight at the Quinceanera


----------



## jcdeboever

Good Hair Day

Minolta Maxxum 9, 35-70 F4, pulled TriX at 100, D76


----------



## pez

More fun with Topaz software


----------



## zulu42

Angular



 

Circular


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ice Patterns


----------



## pez




----------



## pez




----------



## Philmar

Lifeguard boats detail - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Midway lights by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Bicycle underpass - Corktown Common by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lattice love by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Abstract detail of the Canadian Museum of History in Gatineau by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Chicago skyscraper abstraction by Phil Marion, on Flickr




pattern in Petra&#x27;s sandstone - Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Rolled rattan mats in Shwedagon Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## zulu42




----------



## katsrevenge

Falling Stars by Kat M., on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## jcdeboever

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 152379


Love this. A lot of tension


----------



## zulu42

jcdeboever said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 152379
> 
> 
> 
> Love this. A lot of tension
Click to expand...


Thanks very much jc!


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 152388


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 152389


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Nice colors in that one.


----------



## jcdeboever

Fujifilm GA645ZI. Acros 100 shot @ 400. HC 110 B, Rapid Fix, Epson V800


----------



## zulu42

^ That shot is absolutely riveting.


----------



## pez

Trevor


----------



## Philmar

Texture of beach sand and buried tree trunk - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Detail abstract of Buddhist temple tiles - Bangkok, Thailand by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## jcdeboever

Nikon F with eye level prism, 55mm f/3.5 micro pre-ai, TriX shot at 400 using sunny 16 method, HC110 B for 6 min, rapid fix, Epson V800. It was cold, 23°

Vintage Tile


----------



## jcdeboever

destroy face. like doing  a face lift on a human. thank you Lord for discernment. some things are more beautiful.


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 155033


----------



## Philmar

Trapped air in frozen trapped water - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ice and sand patterns - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ice pattern - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie

View attachment 155086


----------



## smoke665

Be careful about getting your lights to close to your still lifes or they might melt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Easter201803172018_578-Edit-Edit.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity

High altitude shot of desert terrain or a foot above a small leak making it to the surface?


----------



## mishele

IMG_9913-1 by Mish, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

keep em coming..............


----------



## darry85




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## KmH




----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

1


 
2


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Steel and glass tower abstract - Milan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

.


----------



## stapo49

Plant Warp



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff G

Makes me feel like I'm tumbling down a hill!


----------



## stapo49

Inverted Nephew



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## johngpt

ascension

.


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## smoke665

@Dean_Gretsch cool! I've seen something similar but I can't remember the details. How about a little information on the process.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Sure Smoke. You need a polarized light source, any interestingly-shaped clear plastic object ( these are a couple empty stackable spice jars ), and a CPL filter. Easy as that. Turn the ring on the filter until you're happy with the combinations of the colors. It is about as easy as it comes.


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Sure Smoke. You need a polarized light source, any interestingly-shaped clear plastic object ( these are a couple empty stackable spice jars ), and a CPL filter. Easy as that. Turn the ring on the filter until you're happy with the combinations of the colors. It is about as easy as it comes.


What's your polarized light source?


----------



## smoke665

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Sure Smoke. You need a polarized light source, any interestingly-shaped clear plastic object ( these are a couple empty stackable spice jars ), and a CPL filter. Easy as that. Turn the ring on the filter until you're happy with the combinations of the colors. It is about as easy as it comes.



Now I remember! That's what that linear  polarizer sheet is for that I ordered for my strobe! I was going to try this and never got around to it. LOL


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

@jcdeboever Sorry for the delay, JC, but we went Christmas shopping for the grandson. This process is called photoelasticity. There may be all sorts of ideas floating around out there, but the video I watched suggested just downloading a full sized white screen on your laptop, tablet or desktop. The light from these are polarized. You are using the screen as the backdrop and looking through the plastic at the screen.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Here are a few more examples using the same technique


Christmas Tree


 
Snowflake


 
Star


----------



## johngpt

I like those polarized light source images!


----------



## johngpt

skylight geometry 

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

johngpt said:


> I like those polarized light source images!



Thanks John! I posted another here since you like them 

Spreading the Word


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## johngpt

the space between 

.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

That's very neat! Tell us what we are looking at there, please!


----------



## Jeff15

Looks like a close up of a car door/window.......?


----------



## johngpt

Jeff15 said:


> Looks like a close up of a car door/window.......?





Dean_Gretsch said:


> That's very neat! Tell us what we are looking at there, please!


Dean, Jeff called it. Olloclip macro attachment to my previous iPhone after a bit of snow had fallen.


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Jeff15

Wow, that beer was strong.......


----------



## zulu42

It's a weird camera/printing malfunction. Print came back from the lab like this but I can't quite understand what happened. Old camera circa 1950 so who knows


----------



## johngpt

zulu42 said:


> It's a weird camera/printing malfunction. Print came back from the lab like this but I can't quite understand what happened. Old camera circa 1950 so who knows


Almost looks like the fabric curtain had movement glitch.


----------



## johngpt

Not really sure if this qualifies as an abstract. I think of abstract as being pretty much not recognizable for what it was, and is more pure pattern. I once shot quite a few abstracts but it seems not so much in recent years. This goes back to 2010.




shadows 18Sep10

.


----------



## Jeff15

Banana


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Frost on a Window


----------



## johngpt

Let's finish off 2018 with one from 2017 about which I'd totally forgotten.






.


----------



## snowbear

I'll play.


----------



## snowbear




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## johngpt

Dean, well seen and caught.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

Fred, outstanding!


----------



## Fred von den Berg

johngpt said:


> Fred, outstanding!



Thanks, John.


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## johngpt

Fred, your abstracts are killer.


----------



## Philmar

Singapore architectural abstract by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Soap bubble refractions

1 




2 



3 




4


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch

More bubble refractions

1




2


----------



## Derrel

Christmas tree lights, stainless steel refigerator door


----------



## Jeff15

Robin


----------



## pez

Dean_Gretsch said:


> More bubble refractions
> 
> 1
> View attachment 173570
> 
> 2 View attachment 173571


Looks like a Sun image!


----------



## Philmar

Architectural abstract - Tokyo by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thistle Abstract


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Toronto’s Simcoe WaveDeck abstract by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## stapo49




----------



## stapo49

Inside the Swarovski crystal factory in Innsbruck Austria.


----------



## Philmar

Christmas tree light focusing issues - too much eggnog by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## pez




----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

abstract #8149

.


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Jeff15

Boredom


----------



## acparsons

Shakalaka



DSC_1573 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

A piece of the city



DSC_1646 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## acparsons

DSC_2006 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff G

AC, I like the new avatar.


----------



## acparsons

Jeff G said:


> AC, I like the new avatar.



Thanks. Cats are my latest fascination.


----------



## stapo49

Psychedelic Junk.


----------



## acparsons

Things are developing fast in my city. Luckily there are still some nooks to shoot decay. 

1



P1011641 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

2



P1011637 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

3



P1011631 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr

4



P1011570 by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Two from Joshua Tree National Park


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Sailboat masts - Ashbridges Bay Yacht Club by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of roof at Chinatown&#x27;s Buddha Tooth Relic Temple - Singapore by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Space Face




----------



## Gardyloo

Chihuly Garden


----------



## Philmar

Balconies abstract by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## gk fotografie

.


----------



## Philmar

Rolled rattan mats in Shwedagon Pagoda - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Intentional misfocus: Ferris wheel bokeh by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

